# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS Project Update #11: Introducing Clear and White Resin, Final Shipping Laser.....

## Eddie

*Project Update #11: Introducing Clear and White Resin, Final Shipping Laser Spot Size ~80um*Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

We've been super busy over here at FSL3D but wanted to give a quick update.  We've been working hard on the resin formulations to deliver the best materials.  We are now confident we can deliver just about any color including Clear and White by the ship date.  We've printed out some mini rook pictures here:
FSL Clear Resin, clearly see the stairs and double helix inside now
Perfecting clear was a top priority because now we can mix many other colors with just various pigments (like white below).
FSL White Resin
In addition, we optimized the laser spot by securing a large purchase of superior lenses from our supplier to reduce the price down to a level where we could include them with the printer.  Now we are happy to say we will offer Pegasus touch with an average of 80um laser spot size for the high definition!
We're hard into the production.  We've greatly improved the mechanical structure of the printer to offer much more reliable prints with less side shifting seen in other SLA printers.  We're very pleased with the final design and the remade sheet metal parts are on their way here from our supplier.  
We look to be on target to make our end of April shipments and look forward to hearing feedback from the first few owners of Pegasus Touch: Desktop 3D Printing 2.0

----------

